# NSCRA: August 29th, 2010, THE HEAT IS ON!



## torque solution (Oct 16, 2009)

NSCRA: August 29th, 2010, THE HEAT IS ON!


National Sport Compact Racing Association
SOUTHEAST CHAMPIONSHIP SERIES: Round 4 THE HEAT IS ON!


Drag Racing/ Car Show/ Hot Body Contest, Music and Much MORE!


DRAG RACING
The NSCRA is the Home of the World's Fastest Sport Compact Drag Cars. Come see what all the excitement is about as new records are set at Palm Beach International Raceway! Over a $100,000 in Payouts for the 2010 NSCRA Championship Season!


CAR SHOW
Check out the NSCRA Car Show as the hottest Import and Domestic Show Cars and Bikes compete in 39 Trophy Classes. Cash Prizes will be paid to Best Club Participation, Best of Show Custom, and Best of Show Performance. See Car Show | Car Show for more information. If you are large club that wants to be parked together, please call ahead or get to the event early to secure a premium location.


BIKINI CONTEST and LIFESTYLE
Head on over the NSCRA Model Lounge to meeting all the beautiful girls competing in the Hot Body Contest/NSCRA Model Search Competition. While you are there, listen to the great MUSIC from our live DJ, register to WIN some Fantastic Prize GIVEAWAYS. Walk through Performance Alley to see some great products and services provided by our vendors. All this is going on while you enjoy the tastes of the Caribbean Style Food Court. Join us and be a part of this family-friendly atmosphere designed to satisfy enthusiasts of all ages and interests. Kids under 12 are FREE!


SPONSORS
The Driveshaft Shop, Clutch Masters, South Florida Turbo, Mike Turbo Inc., Torque Solution, Phantom Grip and Spec Clutch, Euro Export, and O & J Perfomance.For questions about the event, media, vendor and sponsor opportunities please contact [email protected] or [email protected] .


JOIN OUR COMMUNITY TODAY! at www.NSCRA.com
FRIDAY NIGHT
Test & Tune, August 27th, 2010
Gate Schedule: Main Gate Opens at 5:00pm
Track Schedule:
Test & Tune: 6:00pm - 11:00pm


Fee ScheduleSpectators: $10.00
Race Crew: $10.00Test & Tune: $25.00
***Kids under 12 are FREE


SATURDAY, August 28th:
Test & Tune / Tech / Qualifying!
Gate Schedule: Main Gate Opens @ 12:00pm
DRAG RACING Schedule
Race Registration: 12:00pm
Tech Inspection: 12:00pm
Test & Tune:	12:30pm
Heads-Up:	Qualifying


Fee Schedule
Spectators: $20.00 or 2 Day Pass: $35.00 (Sat. and Sun.)
Race Crew: $20.00 or 2 Day Pass: $35.00 (Sat. and Sun.)
Test & Tune: $25.00
Drag Racing Entry: $65.00 (2 Day Pass: Sat. and Sun.)
***Kids under 12 are FREE


SUNDAY, August 29th NSCRA Round 4: The Heat is On!
Gate Schedule:
Race Gate Opens:	8:00am
Main Gate Opens:	8:00amD
RAG RACING Schedule
Race Registration: 8:00am
Tech Inspection: 8:30am
Time Runs: 9:00am
Heads-Up:	Qualifying
Heads-Up:Round 1: 1:00pm
Heads-Up: Round 2: 3:00pm
NSCRA:Final Rounds: 5:00pm


CAR SHOW Schedule
Registration: 9:00am - 2:00pm
Judging: 2:00pm
Awards Ceremony: 5:30pm


BIKINI CONTEST SchedulePre-Registration at [email protected] or [email protected]
Girl Registration: 11:00amRound 1: 12:00pm


Fee Schedule
V.I.P. Parking: $15.00
Spectators: $20.00
Race Crew: $20.00
Car Show Entry: $35.00
Drag Racing Entry: $45.00
***Kids under 12 are FREE


DRAG RACING (10 Classes): See Rules at NSCRA.com
Extreme Compact
Modified Compact
Hod Rod
Pro Stock
Outlaw Street
Motor Street
True Street
10.5 Index
11.5 Index
ET Bracket for All Levels


CAR SHOW (39 Trophy Classes and Cash Payouts)
Trophy: Best Honda Custom
Trophy: Best Honda Performance
Trophy: Best Acura Custom
Trophy: Best Acura Performance
Trophy: Best Mitsubishi Custom
Trophy: Best Mitsubishi Performance
Trophy: Best Nissan Custom
Trophy: Best Nissan Performance
Trophy: Best Toyota Custom
Trophy: Best Toyota Performance
Trophy: Best Lexus Custom
Trophy: Best Lexus Performance
Trophy: Best Scion Custom
Trophy: Best Scion Performance
Trophy: Best Mazda Custom
Trophy: Best Mazda Performance
Trophy: Best Infiniti Custom
Trophy: Best Infiniti Performance
Trophy: Best Other Import Custom
Trophy: Best Other Import Performance
Trophy: Best Domestic Custom
Trophy: Best Domestic Performance
Trophy: Best Luxury Custom
Trophy: Best Luxury Performance
Trophy: Best Euro Custom
Trophy: Best Euro Performance
Trophy: Best Unique Entry
Trophy: Best Old School Import
Trophy: Best Domestic Truck/SUV
Trophy: Best Lowrider/Minitruck
Trophy: Best Bike
Trophy: Best Interior
Trophy: Best Display
Trophy: Best Paint/Finish
$200, Trophy: Best Club Participation
$200, Trophy: Best of Show Custom
$200, Trophy: Best of Show Performance


Home for more info!


----------



## abnerbert (Sep 14, 2010)

Boston- The only key matchups will be @ PG, & C & Bench. Which the C's have. So I could see a close & competetive loss for the Heat on opening night.


----------

